# my dog smells



## Bailey's Momma (Apr 24, 2011)

my almost 3 year old cockapoo smells alot even after he gets groomed a couple of days later he smells...........anyone have any ideas or thoughts on how i can make him smell less


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all dogs get smelly, the same as we do. 

can you describe the small. could it be where you wall him, does he like swimming, any muddy bogs he likes to jump in. 
is it defonetly his coat that smalls, what food is he on, are his ears cleen.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

*Anal Glands?*

The most common reason for a smelly dog is blocked anal glands. Dog groomers are used to clearing them as are vets. Although it's a very simple squeeze technique, it's not the most pleasant thing to do so I'd get a professional to do the dirty work for you. He'd need a bath afterwards then should be much more fragrant. If that fails have you checked out his teeth?


----------



## Bailey's Momma (Apr 24, 2011)

thank you all i know his teeth are fine the groomer said its his anal glands also because he drags his butt on the floor and i now he doesnt have worms so he will be going to the groomer to have his glands cleaned


----------

